# Meet Mesa!



## Sandakat

We got our girl yesterday. She's 9 weeks old. The ride home took 10 1/2 hours and she was trooper. I think she handled it much better than we did. Please meet Mesa's Mountain Adventure JDV.




Using those sharp little teeth.


Those double dew claws.


----------



## Sandakat

Her ears are cropped but not posted yet. We'll be starting the posting in a few days after they heal just a bit more.


Love the sleeping face. I was sitting in the X-pen with her after playing and she laid her head on my lap and went to sleep.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Canyx

UGGHHGHGHHH!! THE CUTE!!
I love that the double dews are kept. She is so darling... I am so excited to watch her grow! Congratulations again!


----------



## Shell

She's adorable. I really like the pic of her napping on your leg.

What's her breed? Posted ears and double dew claws with that coloring have me stumped, but I probably missed a post about her upcoming arrival.


----------



## Crantastic

Awesome! I didn't know Beaucerons came in that color. I've only ever seen black and tan ones!


----------



## Sandakat

Shell said:


> She's adorable. I really like the pic of her napping on your leg.
> 
> What's her breed? Posted ears and double dew claws with that coloring have me stumped, but I probably missed a post about her upcoming arrival.


She's a harlequin Beauceron.



Crantastic said:


> Awesome! I didn't know Beaucerons came in that color. I've only ever seen black and tan ones!


In the Beauce it's called harlequin. It's the same as blue merle in other breeds. It's the other accepted color pattern. We originally chose to go with that over the black and tan because it will be easier to travel in the RV with her this way. There are a lot of RV places that ban Rottweilers and Dobies and pit bulls, etc. The black and tan look a lot like a Dobie/ Rottie cross while the harlequin don't as much. We've come to really like the harlequin color and even if we didn't travel with the dog we'd still choose it.


----------



## Sandakat

Canyx said:


> UGGHHGHGHHH!! THE CUTE!!
> I love that the double dews are kept. She is so darling... I am so excited to watch her grow! Congratulations again!


Thank you.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

oh so pretty from head to toe.... love love her coloring..... will the coloring change as she grows? Congratulations


----------



## Wet Beards

awww....awwww. So sweet!

I love her name. It suits.


----------



## TGKvr

I have never seen a harlequin Beauceron! I had to google to see what the adults look like... she is going to be a stunner! <3


----------



## LittleFr0g

She's stunning!!! Congratulations!!! I love the name too!


----------



## jade5280

Congrats! Looking forward to watching her grown up! I hope you post tons of pics.


----------



## Sandakat

PatriciafromCO said:


> oh so pretty from head to toe.... love love her coloring..... will the coloring change as she grows? Congratulations


She'll probably get a little darker overall but she'll still be obviously merled. Her eyes will become more of an amber color.



Wet Beards said:


> awww....awwww. So sweet!
> 
> I love her name. It suits.


Thank you.



TGKvr said:


> I have never seen a harlequin Beauceron! I had to google to see what the adults look like... she is going to be a stunner! <3


Thanks. You'll all get to see along with me.



Kuma'sMom said:


> She's stunning!!! Congratulations!!! I love the name too!


Thank you.



jade5280 said:


> Congrats! Looking forward to watching her grown up! I hope you post tons of pics.


Try and stop me! LOL


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

She is so pretty! I love the harlequin in these guys.. so beautiful! Congrats! I'm glad you were able to get your puppy sooner than later.


----------



## TinyDragon

Love her coloring! She is so pretty 
Congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## Lillith

So cute! Congrats! She will be so much fun!


----------



## Sandakat

We posted her ears last night. It's not a pretty job since this was our first time. She wasn't happy. We weren't happy. But it worked out OK.

Our breeder actually posted a video on YouTube so we could see how to do it. This is the finished result.


----------



## Canyx

First photo... What do you mean she isn't happy?


----------



## Wet Beards

How long do the bandages have to be put on
and do you put a cream on the ears first?

First Picture: poor little thing, poor you.


----------



## Sandakat

Wet Beards said:


> How long do the bandages have to be put on
> and do you put a cream on the ears first?
> 
> First Picture: poor little thing, poor you.


We have to redo them every 3 days for at least a few months. We put Neosporin on the raw edge before it gets wrapped.

Thanks, it was very traumatic!


----------



## Wet Beards

At the risk of being scoffed at, I'm throwing this idea out there. 
(my vet scoffed until he tried it and found it worked)

When one of my dogs gets a cut or scrape, usually from running in the bush,
I put Preparation H on the wound.

It reduces the inflammation, stops itching and promotes quicker healing. 
Can't hurt to try for at least one bandage rotation.


----------



## jade5280

Sandakat said:


> We have to redo them every 3 days for at least a few months. We put Neosporin on the raw edge before it gets wrapped.
> 
> Thanks, it was very traumatic!


If the crop is correct you should not need to post for more than a month if at all. Pan was only posted for 3 weeks, but I think he would have been fine with no posting. Also be careful not to make the bridge tight. It should be loose and the dog should be able to move it's ears. If it's pulling the ears inward it can create pockets and result in curled over ears. I prefer to not wrap the entire ear.


----------



## Sandakat

jade5280 said:


> If the crop is correct you should not need to post for more than a month if at all. Pan was only posted for 3 weeks, but I think he would have been fine with no posting. Also be careful not to make the bridge tight. It should be loose and the dog should be able to move it's ears. If it's pulling the ears inward it can create pockets and result in curled over ears. I prefer to not wrap the entire ear.


I like how you left some open space. We may try that. We took off the first posting and we're going to repost her in a little bit. I'm glad Panzer just needed 3 weeks. I'm hoping Mesa just needs it for a short time, but I know a pup that required 6 months. She had a long crop, though, almost Doberman length.


----------



## jade5280

Sandakat said:


> I like how you left some open space. We may try that. We took off the first posting and we're going to repost her in a little bit. I'm glad Panzer just needed 3 weeks. I'm hoping Mesa just needs it for a short time, but I know a pup that required 6 months. She had a long crop, though, almost Doberman length.


Yeah your first post wasn't terrible at all. I had to drive to a Dobe breeder to show me how to post Pan's ears the first time haha.


----------



## BeeKay

Congrats!! She's too cute!


----------



## Sandakat

These pictures were taken after we took off the first taping job. She'd had the posts on for about 48 hours




I took this this morning. We left her in her pen while we had our coffee. She gathered up some toys and went back to sleep.


----------



## stoatfan

What a sweet looking pup! I love the harlequin--as classic as black and tan is, there's something really neat about the merle pattern. 

The ear taping reminds me of being a tween with braces; hopefully she won't be as embarrassed looking back at old photos .


----------



## Sandakat

Because I can...


----------



## piperboxermix

Wow! She is stunning. I look forward to seeing her grow through your pictures. She is fairly close in age with my Piper (Got her at 8 weeks on Dec. 16)!


----------



## Sandakat

piperboxermix said:


> Wow! She is stunning. I look forward to seeing her grow through your pictures. She is fairly close in age with my Piper (Got her at 8 weeks on Dec. 16)!


Thank you. She was born on December 11th, so they are close.


----------



## jade5280

She's soo sweet! How are you liking her so far?


----------



## PatriciafromCO

awwww awwww awwwww


----------



## PatriciafromCO

awww awww awwwww  moderation took the last one ? but am saying the same thing... :clap2:


----------



## Sandakat

jade5280 said:


> She's soo sweet! How are you liking her so far?


I LOVE her! I should post a picture of my poor punctured hands, but otherwise she's a doll. 

The one thing we have to work on seriously is getting her to meet other dogs. Our puppy class got cancelled Tuesday due to a(nother) blizzard so I drove her down to the trainer yesterday so we could see how she does with other dogs. She's very timid and unsure with them, which surprised me. So now I'm hitting up all of my friends for play dates. It's just difficult with 8 feet of snow and more on the way.


----------



## kcomstoc

I love the name and she's freaking adorable  double dew claw thing is so unusual


----------



## Sandakat

kcomstoc said:


> I love the name and she's freaking adorable  double dew claw thing is so unusual


Thanks. Yeah, her back feet take some getting used to.


----------



## jade5280

Pan was unsure about other dogs at that age too. Not a big deal and I didn't go out of my way to let him play with other dogs. I'd rather he learn to ignore them. He loves other dogs now though, but ignores them out in public unless I know the dog and want them to play.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

cute with those antenna's lol ... do love her face markings ...


----------



## Sandakat

It seems like she's grown so much after just 2 weeks.

Thanks Jade5280. She hides between our legs but then comes out and sniffs the other dogs. We're on it hard because she's going to show and we want to travel with her so we can't take the chance of any fear aggression developing. And I'm just a nervous pup owner.


----------



## Lillith

Sandakat said:


> It seems like she's grown so much after just 2 weeks.
> 
> Thanks Jade5280. She hides between our legs but then comes out and sniffs the other dogs. We're on it hard because she's going to show and we want to travel with her so we can't take the chance of any fear aggression developing. And I'm just a nervous pup owner.


Such elegant crossed paws in the first pic. She things she owns everything, haha.

Perhaps she's just going through a fear period? That sounds much like what happened when Ralphie saw a very intimidating weed swaying in the wind. He ate it, though, so perhaps you should not let her eat the other dogs, lol.


----------



## Marvel

I've loved learning about Beaucerons on here through Pantzer (I hadn't heard of them until I saw him!) so I can't wait to watch another one grow up! I love her coloring! She is lovely.


----------



## Sandakat

We've had 2 feet of snow overnight. It's still coming down and isn't supposed to stop until sometime tomorrow. Needless to say, we're both a little housebound.

So instead of seeing this: 


I've been facing this all morning:


Remind me why I wanted a young puppy...


----------



## Lillith

Because they're cute? Lol. At least it only lasts a little while.


----------



## Sandakat

She's growing so fast. Here are a couple of pictures from our walk today.





When we first got her she couldn't reach the top of the pen. This was today when she was asking to come out.


----------



## BeeKay

Shes so pretty. She looks so calm! I know thats probably not the case haha


----------



## Sandakat

BeeKay said:


> Shes so pretty. She looks so calm! I know thats probably not the case haha


LOL. Of all the adjectives I could think of "calm" would not be one of them.


----------



## Sandakat

Happy day playing in the snow.


----------



## Life With Atlas

What a sweetheart! I can commiserate on the biting - Atlas was brutal! But then they seem to grow out of it, and into big puppies so quickly you (almost) miss it! It will be fun to watch her grow though - she's going to be a looker!


----------



## piperboxermix

Sandakat said:


>


She is gorgeous! And those paws are huge. How big do you expect her to get?


----------



## Sandakat

piperboxermix said:


> She is gorgeous! And those paws are huge. How big do you expect her to get?


We expect her to be between 75-80 pounds. Her mom is on the smaller side, but she's stocky, so we'll see how big Mesa gets.


----------



## archcherub

he looks so calm and warm in the cold! :clap2:


----------



## Sandakat

She's getting so big! Yesterday she weighed in at 30 pounds. She's doubled her weight in the 6 weeks we've had her.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

am speechless to describe how beautiful she is.... 

loved this one so much """ _LOL. Of all the adjectives I could think of "calm" would not be one of them. _""


----------



## Wet Beards

Holy Moly, she just keeps getting more good looking. 
Very striking.


----------



## emmybear

She's absolutely gorgeous. That and what I've heard about their temperament makes me want to add Beaucerons to my list of possible future dogs. There's definitely an aspect to consider that a more rare dog breed is less likely to be on banned breed lists. 
 This is not good, I am already interested in too many breeds as it is.


----------



## Sandakat

emmybear said:


> She's absolutely gorgeous. That and what I've heard about their temperament makes me want to add Beaucerons to my list of possible future dogs. There's definitely an aspect to consider that a more rare dog breed is less likely to be on banned breed lists.
> This is not good, I am already interested in too many breeds as it is.


Thank you. 

Very few people have heard of them. I did a lot of research before I came around to the breed. One thing to think about, if you're where Dobermans or Rottweilers are banned you might have to do a lot of explaining with a black and tan Beauce. 

They are also high energy Tooth Monsters. That sweet picture of her on her bed was taken just before she decided to try to shred the bed. She succeeded in ripping open one of the seams before I could get it away from her.


----------



## Sandakat

PatriciafromCO said:


> am speechless to describe how beautiful she is....
> 
> loved this one so much """ _LOL. Of all the adjectives I could think of "calm" would not be one of them. _""


Thank you. She is a pretty girl but she completely baffles everyone who tries to figure out what she's mixed with. lol


----------



## emmybear

Sandakat said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Very few people have heard of them. I did a lot of research before I came around to the breed. One thing to think about, if you're where Dobermans or Rottweilers are banned you might have to do a lot of explaining with a black and tan Beauce.
> 
> They are also high energy Tooth Monsters. That sweet picture of her on her bed was taken just before she decided to try to shred the bed. She succeeded in ripping open one of the seams before I could get it away from her.


Definitely something to think about. I remember the first time I saw one. I honestly thought the dog was a cross between between a rottie and a dobie. The only reason I've ever heard of the breed is because of the other one owned by someone on this forum, I think his name is Panzer. 

I definitely have a experience with little tooth monster puppies. I think I had bloody hands with bandaids for a couple of months after I brought Renegade home(GSD). They don't call them land sharks for nothing lol. We went through a lot of toys before I found durable enough ones. Next dog won't be for several more years though and will probably be another German Shepherd. Now that I know better, the next one will definitely be from a reputable breeder who health tests rather than a backyard breeder. When you first started looking for a Beauceron breeder, how did you start?


----------



## CptJack

She. Is. Gorgeous.


----------



## Sandakat

emmybear said:


> Definitely something to think about. I remember the first time I saw one. I honestly thought the dog was a cross between between a rottie and a dobie. The only reason I've ever heard of the breed is because of the other one owned by someone on this forum, I think his name is Panzer.
> 
> I definitely have a experience with little tooth monster puppies. I think I had bloody hands with bandaids for a couple of months after I brought Renegade home(GSD). They don't call them land sharks for nothing lol. We went through a lot of toys before I found durable enough ones. Next dog won't be for several more years though and will probably be another German Shepherd. Now that I know better, the next one will definitely be from a reputable breeder who health tests rather than a backyard breeder. When you first started looking for a Beauceron breeder, how did you start?


I went to the American Beauceron Club site to look for breeders. I also googled Beauceron breeders. I emailed 4 of them and then went to visit 2 of those 4. I chose to go with the one I did because of what she does with her young puppies and the way she stays in touch with her puppy owners. I also spent a weekend at the Beauceron nationals and journee this past October. Luckily it was only about 2 hours from me.



CptJack said:


> She. Is. Gorgeous.


Thank. You.


----------



## BellaPup

Awwww....congrats! She's gorgeous! Can't wait to see more


----------



## lauren17

She is gorgeous!! There is a beauceron that goes to the herding trainer I take my dogs too. They seem like really cool dogs!


----------



## Sandakat

lauren17 said:


> She is gorgeous!! There is a beauceron that goes to the herding trainer I take my dogs too. They seem like really cool dogs!


Is the dog Legende? I've met him. He's from my breeder although he and Mesa are not related. He's a pretty impressive guy.


----------



## Sandakat

She is just not a morning dog. We have to coax her out of her crate in the morning to go do her business. Then she's very happy to come home and snooze again.


----------



## Lillith

Hope that continues! Ralphie likes to jump on us in the mornings to make sure we're alive. He may or may not want to go back to bed after!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

awwwww and lol are too short to stand alone...


----------



## Canyx

Wow, I wish my puppy did that


----------



## Sandakat

Canyx said:


> Wow, I wish my puppy did that


I hope she continues to do it. It's now the only time of day she sits still long enough to cuddle.


----------



## TinyDragon

My pup is the same way! Which is fine for me, I'm not a morning person either lol


----------



## Sandakat

We went on a hike with Mesa, a friend of ours and her Golden.


When the snow is gone the dog is going to be invisible. Her coloring is completely pine forest camo.


When we got home we were able to shove some food into her.


And then she passed out.


Turning 4 months old is hard work!


----------



## Sandakat

Just a random picture. You can see that her eyes have lightened to almost the same color as her legs, which gives her a very piercing stare when she looks at you.


----------



## Canyx

She is so gorgeous!!


----------



## Super_Nova

What a pretty dog!


----------



## Wet Beards

She is beautiful!
Those eyes...they look straight to my heart.


----------



## Himannv

She looks gorgeous and I'm developing some love for Beaucerons with this sort of colour. Unfortunately we don't get any reputable breeders down in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Sandakat

Canyx said:


> She is so gorgeous!!





Super_Nova said:


> What a pretty dog!





Wet Beards said:


> She is beautiful!
> Those eyes...they look straight to my heart.


Thank you. Her eyes match her personality. For all that she's still a puppy she's a very intense beastie.



Himannv said:


> She looks gorgeous and I'm developing some love for Beaucerons with this sort of colour. Unfortunately we don't get any reputable breeders down in Sri Lanka.


Wow! I would have no idea where to begin with Sri Lanka. I think you'd have to import a dog from Europe or the US.


----------



## jade5280

Love her! Her ears look great.


----------



## Himannv

Sandakat said:


> Wow! I would have no idea where to begin with Sri Lanka. I think you'd have to import a dog from Europe or the US.


Yeah, that's what I figured as well. Importing sounds a bit tough on a puppy that age and I'd have no way of meeting him/her unless I fly to the country. Anyway it's something I'm considering for the future. I'm in the process of getting a home built right now, so I'll be building it with a new puppy in mind (enough space to run, built in crate, etc.). Might take about three years as I've only just bought the land.


----------



## Sandakat

jade5280 said:


> Love her! Her ears look great.


Thanks! We're happy with how they've turned out. The tips are beginning to go back a bit so we might have to fold her ears vertically and tape them. We don't want to post again.


----------



## Sandakat

I visited a professional handler today. Here are some stacked pictures. Now I know why people use professionals. I could never get her to stand like this. He really likes her and thinks she'll finish quickly. 

The breeder says her front legs will catch up with her back legs and her rump won't be so high. I just laughed. Every bit of her is growing at a different rate right now. Watching her run is the funniest thing around.





BTW, she's 4 months and a little over a week old, and at least 35 pounds. That's what she weighed at 4 months exactly.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

love the updates... so stunning.... my mind see's her markings and goes to cattle dog but I know she's not lol ... really messes with your head lol lol lol ...


----------



## Sandakat

PatriciafromCO said:


> love the updates... so stunning.... my mind see's her markings and goes to cattle dog but I know she's not lol ... really messes with your head lol lol lol ...


LOL. That's still the most common guess, "She's a heeler and...?" As she's getting bigger people are starting to ask about a Catahoula.


----------



## Sandakat

A bit of a photo dump today.

First, we had a guy come to do some work on our house. He brought his GIGANTIC, but very gentle Malamute-GSD mix. Mesa adopted him as her big brother. They bonded over the last big snow pile.







We went on an RV trip last weekend. Of course she came along.

This one is a little blurry, but still a good pic of her.




She takes up nearly the whole couch now. Yes, she is using a watermelon for a pillow.


Yes, she is using a log as a pillow.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

always stunning...


----------



## Canyx

That SKIN from her cheek on the melon. I just want to tug on her sweet face!


----------



## Wet Beards

She looks to be a happy, content, sweet girl. 
She's growing into her paws beautifully.


----------



## Sandakat

Thank you everyone.


----------



## sonja_sadek

Wow. They look amazing.


----------



## jade5280

She's so precious! Looks like a very sweet girl!


----------



## Sandakat

jade5280 said:


> She's so precious! Looks like a very sweet girl!


She's a sweetheart and a major cuddler, but... she's a strong, headstrong puppy and she taxes our patience daily. But I knew that was how it was going to be when I decided to go with a Beauceron. In other words, she's exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Himannv

She sounds great! How big is she now and how old?


----------



## Sandakat

Himannv said:


> She sounds great! How big is she now and how old?


She turned 5 months 2 days ago. She weighed 45 pounds a few days before that. I don't know how tall she is. We keep meaning to measure her, but if she's standing she's moving so it's difficult.


----------



## Sandakat

We took this picture today. I have one that I posted about 6 weeks ago with her in close to the same position. You can really see how she's grown and changed. I just adore her intense face.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

She is so beautiful! I LOVE her face. 

Also I can't believe you still have snow on the ground!


----------



## Himannv

She looks gorgeous!


----------



## Sandakat

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> She is so beautiful! I LOVE her face.
> 
> Also I can't believe you still have snow on the ground!


Thank you. 

The snow is mostly gone, but this was the biggest water year on record, so we still have patches on the higher elevations, north facing slopes, and shady areas. She LOVES the snow and insists on lying down on any patch that's big enough for her.



Himannv said:


> She looks gorgeous!


Thank you.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Ears came out really nice !! Always so stunning..


----------



## Sandakat

PatriciafromCO said:


> Ears came out really nice !! Always so stunning..


Thank you.


----------



## CharlesErikz

Hi mesa! You look so lovely. what a cutie. :wave:


----------



## Sandakat

Just a silly sleeping picture today. She's almost 6 months. She weighed 51 1/2 pounds on Monday. She doesn't look so much like a puppy anymore and suddenly she's started to mature mentally. She's gone from an exhausting tooth monster to a wonderful companion. I'm so happy!


----------



## Himannv

Glad she has an awesome home!


----------



## Sandakat

Himannv said:


> Glad she has an awesome home!


Thank you.


----------



## Sandakat

I know I post a lot of pictures of her lying on the snow. She finds ALL of the remaining snow patches and lies on them. You can see how big she's getting.



Here I'm getting ready to kick a pinecone for her to chase. You can see her focus but what's interesting, and a little spooky, is that she's watching my eyes, not the pinecone by my foot. She does that if I'm throwing a ball, too.


----------



## WesselGordon

That look can be intimidating if you're not familiar with the dog but to me it looks like she's asking "What do you want me to do next?"

She's a stunning dog.


----------



## Wet Beards

You can post as many pictures of Mesa as you want, snow or not, and
I'll enjoy every one of them.


----------



## Sandakat

WesselGordon said:


> That look can be intimidating if you're not familiar with the dog but to me it looks like she's asking "What do you want me to do next?"
> 
> She's a stunning dog.


Thank you! She stares at your face so she can anticipate where you're going to kick/ throw the pine cone or the ball and then block it. Let me tell you, it's spooky! LOL



Wet Beards said:


> You can post as many pictures of Mesa as you want, snow or not, and
> I'll enjoy every one of them.


Thank you. I feel the same way about your guys.


----------



## piperboxermix

Sandakat said:


> Here I'm getting ready to kick a pinecone for her to chase. You can see her focus but what's interesting, and a little spooky, is that she's watching my eyes, not the pinecone by my foot. She does that if I'm throwing a ball, too.


Piper does the same thing. It definitely is a little spooky, lol! Also wanted to add that with every picture you post she gets more striking. She is gorgeous!


----------



## Sandakat

Can you see the dog?


How about now?


I really like this one.


And this one. One of these days I'm going to have to follow her around with my good camera and not just the phone.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Absolutely Handsome !!!!! Amazing comaflouge (not spelled right, and auto correct doesn't help lol ) it is amazing how he blends in..


----------



## WesselGordon

I can just hear the conversation in Mesa's head if a burglar doesn't see through her camouflage:

''What you think you're looking at? Yes, you with the squint eyes and the Zorro mask. Be a good boy and give me a nice treat or this might just turn verrry verrry ugly for you.'' Snarl, woof.


----------



## WesselGordon

I have to admit in that first pic I actually had to enlarge it to clearly see Mesa. I knew where Mesa was hiding but her coloring makes it look like a log or something.


----------



## AlaskanValor

Wow, Mesa is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Sandakat

Thank you everyone. We are definitely going to have to keep brightly colored gear on her.


----------



## Sandakat

So I finally put a few of Mesa's videos on YouTube. 

We went camping at a lake a few hours from our house. She approves.
https://youtu.be/Tf3-0u_WZnQ

This is from her first show this past weekend. She's the little one at the end, the only one wagging her tail. She didn't place but she didn't try to play with the other dogs, so I'm happy. BTW, the winning bitch was the 3rd one and Mesa is being shown by a professional, not me. Sorry about how dark it is. The shadows make it difficult.
https://youtu.be/6loKL_X1-KM


----------



## Canyx

Cute! I love it when dogs roll around coming out of water.

Also, I would have given Mesa first place just for wagging her tail and having such a happy demeanor!


----------



## Wet Beards

lol Such a happy girl!. 
You can't help but laugh at the videos.


----------



## Sandakat

Canyx said:


> Cute! I love it when dogs roll around coming out of water.
> 
> Also, I would have given Mesa first place just for wagging her tail and having such a happy demeanor!





Wet Beards said:


> lol Such a happy girl!.
> You can't help but laugh at the videos.


Thank you. She is a happy goofball sometimes. She even made the judge laugh.

Speaking of the judge, she mentioned (after they showed) to one of the breeders that she was impressed with Mesa. A few people, including the owner of her dam, told us that they aren't looking forward to competing against her when she stops being a silly puppy and settles down to show seriously.


----------



## Lillith

Sandakat said:


> So I finally put a few of Mesa's videos on YouTube.
> 
> We went camping at a lake a few hours from our house. She approves.
> https://youtu.be/Tf3-0u_WZnQ
> 
> This is from her first show this past weekend. She's the little one at the end, the only one wagging her tail. She didn't place but she didn't try to play with the other dogs, so I'm happy. BTW, the winning bitch was the 3rd one and Mesa is being shown by a professional, not me. Sorry about how dark it is. The shadows make it difficult.
> https://youtu.be/6loKL_X1-KM


Oh, she's so cute though! When they act like that I always tell myself to enjoy it, because pretty soon I'll probably miss that silly behavior!


----------



## Sandakat

6 months old







Here's a picture with family. Mesa is on the left. Her mother Highway is in the middle and one of her sisters, Mercedes, is on the right. Mesa is a carbon copy of her mom while her sister is just like their sire. Mesa has the thicker, rougher coat while Mercedes has a smoother coat.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Absolutely beautiful. Her mom is gorgeous too! Such neat dogs.


----------



## Wet Beards

Gone is the puppy look, now a regal lady. 
I love her markings.


----------



## Sandakat

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Her mom is gorgeous too! Such neat dogs.





Wet Beards said:


> Gone is the puppy look, now a regal lady.
> I love her markings.


Thank you.


----------



## Canyx

Very cool! I love the wild child photo.

Looks like Mesa has thicker bones than her mama too.


----------



## Spicy1_VV

Mesa is cute, the breed has always been of interest to me. I will have to follow her pics as you post more of her.


----------



## Sandakat

Another video. I apologize for having to put in the link. I haven't had any luck getting the pictures on here directly. Anyway... this is her 3rd herding lesson. She caught on pretty quickly to the idea that she was supposed to keep the goats in one place rather than chasing them around the ring.

https://youtu.be/LH1buiHobLw


----------



## Sandakat

Spicy1_VV said:


> Mesa is cute, the breed has always been of interest to me. I will have to follow her pics as you post more of her.


Thanks. Having her after having collies has been quite the education. They're both herding breeds, so they're both smart and people oriented but... Collies are sweet, gentle souls. Even the way they play is fairly gentle. Beaucerons on the other hand live their lives in a Warp 9, full body contact, MMA sort of way. I have to correct Mesa in ways that would be traumatic to any collie (and I don't mean physical corrections). I love both breeds and I'm really enjoying my crazy girl. She's the right dog for me now, but with all of the research I did I still wasn't quite prepared for her level of EVERYTHING.


----------



## Sandakat

Now 7 months old and 64 lbs.





And a silly one


----------



## PatriciafromCO

hey !!! where's my little puppy ????? lol wow so gorgeous !!!!


----------



## Wet Beards

They grow too fast don't they? 
What a beautiful area for walking.


----------



## Sandakat

PatriciafromCO said:


> hey !!! where's my little puppy ????? lol wow so gorgeous !!!!





Wet Beards said:


> They grow too fast don't they?
> What a beautiful area for walking.


Thank you guys. Yeah, suddenly she's a DOG. She's still very much a cuddler, which I just adore.

These pics were taken on the trails behind my house. I love being able to go out the back door and onto the trails.


----------



## Sandakat

This picture just makes me happy.


----------



## Canyx

So grown up, so fast! She looks GREAT Sandakat! I've enjoyed following your progress with her.

On a side note, I am jealous that you can have stuff toys lying around!!


----------



## Sandakat

This was the best $25 dollars I've spent in a long time. Right now Mesa thinks that everyone and everything is her friend that she can play with. We're trying to teach her that isn't quite the case. For practice I've been bringing her to the tourist shopping street in town and to some of the ski areas and walking her around so she learns to ignore people and dogs. It's great in theory but she's so unique looking that people HAVE to stop and talk to me. So I got this vest for her. People smile and watch us but generally they don't approach and, best of all, they don't just let their little kids run up to her. I'm not trying to make her out to be a service dog and I'm not trying to get in to places a pet can't. But it's amazing how that vest creates some space around us.


----------



## Canyx

Neat. I need one for my guy too


----------



## Sandakat

Canyx said:


> Neat. I need one for my guy too


Yeah. He's definitely one that will make people stop and talk to you.


----------



## Canyx

I've had people stop their cars as I'm walking him, roll down their windows, and ask me what dog he is. I'm not joking. And yes, it is annoying.


----------



## Sandakat

Canyx said:


> I've had people stop their cars as I'm walking him, roll down their windows, and ask me what dog he is. I'm not joking. And yes, it is annoying.


LOL. We got used to that with Toby. He would literally stop traffic. Definitely try the vest. It's like magic.


----------



## Wet Beards

Canyx said:


> I've had people stop their cars as I'm walking him, roll down their windows, and ask me what dog he is. I'm not joking. And yes, it is annoying.


This happens to me when I take mine out. But they don't ask what kind of dog, instead they
ask what are they. I don't know if they are trying to be funny but it kind of hurts my feelings a bit. 

Sandakat: Do the vests come in XXL ?


----------



## Sandakat

Wet Beards said:


> This happens to me when I take mine out. But they don't ask what kind of dog, instead they
> ask what are they. I don't know if they are trying to be funny but it kind of hurts my feelings a bit.
> 
> Sandakat: Do the vests come in XXL ?


Bummer, no. They only go up to an XL (up to 90 lb dog), but the woman who makes them might make a giant size if you ask. Seriously. She does custom orders.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/GiveADogA...duW6lCaAq&eaid=167097268038&x_eaid=a05a764b8f


----------



## Wet Beards

Thanks for the link.
I've been in touch with her.


----------



## Sandakat

Wet Beards said:


> Thanks for the link.
> I've been in touch with her.


I hope it works out for you. People can be so dumb when it comes to giant sized dogs! You will definitely have to post a picture!


----------



## Sandakat

This is where Toby used to sleep all summer. We called it his "summer residence"


This is where I found Mesa just a few minutes ago. It just made me want to cry. I love my crazy girl dearly, but I still miss my old furball so much. (Sorry about the quality of the picture)


----------



## Wet Beards

awww... hugs!


----------



## Shell

Wet Beards said:


> Thanks for the link.
> I've been in touch with her.


If you know anyone locally with an embroidery machine, putting lettering on a cut of fabric shaped as a vest with some basic velcro straps is pretty easy to do. 

A more "DIY" look but still functional-- fabric markers, fabric glue for the straps.


----------



## Sandakat

Wet Beards said:


> awww... hugs!


Thank you.


----------



## Wet Beards

Shell said:


> If you know anyone locally with an embroidery machine, putting lettering on a cut of fabric shaped as a vest with some basic velcro straps is pretty easy to do.
> 
> A more "DIY" look but still functional-- fabric markers, fabric glue for the straps.


That's an excellent idea. And no doubt, a whole lot cheaper. 
I'll go to the Farmers Market next week and chat with the ladies there. 
There are quite a few tables with linens, quilts and embroidery items.

Sorry Sandakat for butting in on your thread.


----------



## Sandakat

In her second show, at just shy of 8 months old, Mesa went Reserve Winners Bitch on Saturday and Best of Class on Sunday. I certainly didn't expect her to beat mature dogs because she's still very butt high, but she showed beautifully and seemed to be enjoying it.

Here she is beating her sister (both are shown by pro handlers):
https://youtu.be/IyCnGfWCe34


----------



## CptJack

Congratulations!


----------



## Sydneyrocky

Congrats; she looks very into it !!


----------



## Sandakat

CptJack said:


> Congratulations!





Sydneyrocky said:


> Congrats; she looks very into it !!


Thank you! She was so happy and attentive to her handler. I was amazed. We've been working with her at home, but I don't have any clue about how to do it. I guess it made some difference.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Sandakat said:


> In her second show, at just shy of 8 months old, Mesa went Reserve Winners Bitch on Saturday and Best of Class on Sunday. I certainly didn't expect her to beat mature dogs because she's still very butt high, but she showed beautifully and seemed to be enjoying it.
> 
> Here she is beating her sister (both are shown by pro handlers):
> https://youtu.be/IyCnGfWCe34


Huge congrats! She definitely looks like she enjoys the ring, which I like to see. I'm sure she will get her Championship in no time as she is a very pretty girl.


----------



## Sandakat

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Huge congrats! She definitely looks like she enjoys the ring, which I like to see. I'm sure she will get her Championship in no time as she is a very pretty girl.


Thank you! I'm so happy that she's enjoying it.


----------



## Sandakat

8 months old, 67.2 pounds of CRAZY! I love this dog.


----------



## Sandakat

What's over there?


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Hugs for Toby <3 ... So Happy Mesa is doing so well, Congratulations for her Wins she is such a stunning girl? What is her temperament towards out in public city and the wooded areas and coming across strangers. She is striking enough and a good size I would think people would take caution having her with you to keep you safe.


----------



## Sandakat

PatriciafromCO said:


> Hugs for Toby <3 ... So Happy Mesa is doing so well, Congratulations for her Wins she is such a stunning girl? What is her temperament towards out in public city and the wooded areas and coming across strangers. She is striking enough and a good size I would think people would take caution having her with you to keep you safe.


She wants to greet and play with everyone and everything. As she gets older she'll probably become more selective and more protective. She's exactly what I was hoping for when I went with this breed.

Thanks for the congrats. We have another show this weekend. I'm hoping for some points this time, but she's still a puppy so I can't be upset if she doesn't beat the grown ups.


----------



## Wet Beards

She is just beautiful.


----------



## Sandakat

Wet Beards said:


> She is just beautiful.


Thank you.

There was no love for her by the judge yesterday. We'll see how it goes today.


----------



## Sandakat

Mesa! That's my side of the couch! Mesa! *sigh* ... fine...


----------



## Sandakat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8dtfoOKwA0&feature=youtu.be

Another herding lesson. She is really starting to get it (after spending the first 5 minutes being a twit). She should be graduating to the bigger corral in the next month or so.


----------



## Mutts

Such a beautiful girl! Love seeing her herd and show, she seems like such a happy pup.


----------



## Sandakat

Thanks. She is a really happy pup, and she loves both the herding and the showing. She's pretty much enjoyed whatever we do.


----------



## Sandakat

11 months. 73 pounds.






She's still so butt high!


I think I had a treat in my hand.


We NEVER let the collies on the couch. There's just something about this girl...


----------



## Wowlovely88

SO gorgeous!


----------



## Sandakat

One week shy of a year old. I can't believe it! I'll try to post some more pictures next week, but here are just a few.

Stretched out in the snow. She LOVES the snow.


One year old attitude on display. "You are not going to take this pine cone from me!"


----------



## Sandakat

Just a quick picture from her 1 year old birthday walk. She's pretty much stopped putting on weight. She still has to grow some front legs. She's less butt high than she was but she's not as level as she should be. She'll also fill out a bit more. This breed doesn't reach their full growth until 2 1/2 or 3 years old.


----------



## Sydneyrocky

Happy birthday. Looking good!


----------



## Wet Beards

It's been a pleasure watching her grow. 
Happy birthday sweet Mesa.


----------



## Lillith

What a pretty girl! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sandakat

Thank you guys. I'm having a hard time believing that she's a year already. She's grown from a crazed tooth monster into a dog who is just what I wanted when I got the breed. She's by no means an obedience champion. She pulls on the leash and she's impossible to call away from other dogs when she wants to play, but she's the perfect off leash trail dog and an amazing cuddler and I am so in love with her.


----------



## jade5280

Happy birthday, Mesa!


----------



## Sandakat

jade5280 said:


> Happy birthday, Mesa!


Thank you

*too short*


----------



## wlofton

She is so Beautiful! But you have heard that before keep posting.


----------



## Sandakat

So this ridiculous goober has perfected the art of sneaking up behind me and stealing the glove off of my hand (without taking any fingers with it). Here she is playing with my last good glove liner. Oh well, so much entertainment for the price of one glove.

https://youtu.be/ucOQaAFRkYI


----------



## Wet Beards

She probably has a gazillion toys. lol
But none are as much fun as a forbidden item.


----------



## Sandakat

Wet Beards said:


> She probably has a gazillion toys. lol
> But none are as much fun as a forbidden item.


You've got that right!


----------



## Sandakat

Showing off her mad ball handling skills a few weeks ago when we had snow.


----------



## Sandakat

We took a short RV trip. She thinks she's a 10 pound lap dog.


----------



## Sandakat

Last one. Because I can... Her eyes just melt me.


----------



## Wet Beards

Yup, her eyes melt me too.


----------



## [email protected]

This makes me want one too!


----------



## Sydneyrocky

Love the light brown eyes.


----------



## Sandakat

Girlie is getting big! 79 pounds of CRAZY!


----------



## Lillith

Uffda, she is big! You can really see how big she is standing next to you!


----------



## jade5280

Wow she looks huge! How tall is she?


----------



## Sandakat

jade5280 said:


> Wow she looks huge! How tall is she?


I have no idea how tall she is because we can't make her stand still long enough to measure her. She weighs 79 pounds as of last week. It seems that she's going through a growth spurt again. She was kind of a squatty tank and suddenly she's got some legs. Of course the back ones are still much longer than the front. *sigh*


----------



## Sandakat

Some random photos since I haven't posted any in a while.


Mesa and a Beauceron pal (with natural ears)


My 80 pound lap dog


Herding girl


Celebrating passing all 3 odors on her ORT.


----------



## Canyx

She looks wonderful and so happy!


----------



## Sandakat

Thanks Canyx!

Here's a few more:


----------



## Wet Beards

Always a pleasure seeing pictures of Mesa!
Look at that face....so sweet.


----------



## Sandakat

Wet Beards said:


> Always a pleasure seeing pictures of Mesa!
> Look at that face....so sweet.


Thank you! She was giving me the "puppy eyes" to try to get me to take her out to play. She succeeded.


----------



## Sandakat

1 1/2 years old and 80 pounds of crazy. I LOVE this dog!


----------



## Sandakat

Some new random pics



Lounging with her cat, BJ, on a hot afternoon


One of the latest herding pics. She's as big as the goats.


----------



## Sandakat

Mesa is 2 years old. Where did the time go? She's still so much a puppy, but she's 83 pounds of puppy! I love this girl so much!


----------



## Wet Beards

Happy Birthday Mesa!
She's grown more beautiful.


----------



## Lillith

Happy Birthday! Wow, she sure has grown!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Happy Birthday Mesa!!! So Beautiful <3


----------

